# "The Public" just gotta laugh and go on



## Frankie (Aug 19, 2009)

As a manager of a Feed/Retail store, I've got to say as the economy has gone down hill, the general public has become somewhat,,,well, let's say not so nice and even less reasonable.

Wanted to share a few entertaining stories with you,,, gosh, I hope it's just not me.






This has all happened within the past 10 days.

We had a lady return an empty needle. It was a 5 way shot for a dog. When she went to give the dog the shot, the dog moved, she pushed on the handle and all the medicine came out,,,did not go into the dog. So she was returning it to get another full one,,,after all it wasn't her fault the dog moved.

We had a wind storm one day, this older lady comes in carrying a picture of a flag pole all bent over. She wants a refund on the broken pole, just from the picture. The flag pole was only 5 1/2 years old,,,it only had 3 flags on it and the wind blew it over. A flag pole should be guaranteed for life and she wanted another one. My store hasn't been here quite that long either.

A guy came in with a receipt for a hitch for a Blazer. He bought it 4 months ago. The Blazer quit running, too much to get it fixed so he sold it to a junk yard, he wanted his money back for the hitch,,,and oh, it's still on the Blazer.

And my favorite!

A lady bought a $30 Carhart shirt, she got ink on the front, and it wouldn't wash out!! She wanted her money back.

Sometimes I have to ask huh, several times because it seems so unreal, other times I get a little giggle out of it, and still other times I want to scream,,,you have got to be kidding me,,,but I don't.

Maybe if the economy improves it will get better, or the stories will.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 19, 2009)

Just unreal! Tell the idiot with the ink, hairspray will get the ink out. I can't believe how stupid people really can be. I guess thats why I love and work with animals. Wow! You must have the patience of a Saint!


----------



## Frankie (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh man, forgot another good one.

A guy wanted to exchange a bag of dog food. No receipt and he can't bring it back in. It was really bad, probably poison, so he burried it to make sure no animal got a hold of it.

By the way, statements in this post were what the customer actually said.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG!



These stories need to be PUBLISHED! Can I share them???

Let me know and I will give YOU credit!


----------



## Frankie (Aug 19, 2009)

You can use them, but don't give me credit,,,some one may think it was me who said it.





And these were the short versions! All were several minute long explainations. I guess if you pay that much for a shirt, anything and everything should wash right out if there.


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Aug 19, 2009)

thank you for the Laugh I need that. I have heard the same stories when I worked for Dollar General!


----------



## IloveMiniatureshorses (Aug 19, 2009)

WOW!!! Our society is getting dumber by the day.... geese..... And yes, hairspray will take ink off of anything. Doesn't the person know about "home remedies"?!?!


----------



## Gini (Aug 19, 2009)

Carolyn, that made my day!!!!!!!


----------



## Minimor (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeesh, what is wrong with people??

The gal with the ink that wouldn't wash out--how foolish is she--she should have taken the shirt back to where she bought the pen, and complained that the pen ruined her shirt and therefore the seller of the pen should make it good for the price of the ruined shirt.






After all, it was clearly the fault of the pen, not the shirt.





I guess we shouldn't be surprised--it's the same kind of thinking that causes people to sue the fast food place when they spill hot coffee & get burned while driving....


----------



## miniwhinny74 (Aug 20, 2009)

My personal favorite:













Frankie said:


> A guy came in with a receipt for a hitch for a Blazer. He bought it 4 months ago. The Blazer quit running, too much to get it fixed so he sold it to a junk yard, he wanted his money back for the hitch,,,and oh, it's still on the Blazer.






Minimor said:


> Yeesh, what is wrong with people??


I live in the same town as Carolyn, and I'm thinking it might be something in the water.


----------



## Marty (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Carolyn, My horses halters have faded. Can you please exchange them for new ones?

And oh, I didn't buy them from you.


----------



## Frankie (Aug 20, 2009)

I know we are not the only place getting these. Also wanted to say, we also have some wonderful people come in and I love talking with them.

Oh man Marty I wish I knew, our return anything from anywhere day was on Monday. But if we have another one I will be sure to let you know!


----------



## Pepipony (Aug 20, 2009)

People are stupid.



We were at a park yesterday, lady parked in a clearly marked no parking zone and got towed. Couldnt understand why. D U H !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If its in the water, then its national


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the great laugh this A.M. Those were too funny. May I add one??

We do alot of catering and had a business BBQ for a group. We had a chaffer dish out on the table filled w/BBQ chicken 1/4s

(Wings and Breast..white meat ) and (Thighs and Legs...dark meat ) our server went to pass a lady a piece of the dark meat and she was horrified "I DONT EAT DARK MEAT"......

"Oh thats no problem mam' I have plenty of white meat right here"

" Do you have any that have not been touching the dark meat....I hate it when the dark touches the white"

"I'm sorry mam but they are all cooked together and we cant guarantee that a particular piece of chicken was not touching another piece"

" Thats ABSURD!! WHAT IF IM ALLERGIC TO DARK MEAT" blah, blah,

She went storming off to speak to the owner ( my husband )...I think she ended up w/the riot act and I cant remember what happened ...he most likely refunded her the $$

Lady the white and dark run around together for years before it even gets on your plate!!

P.S.

IF ANYONE ON LB RAISES ALL WHITE MEAT CHICKENS SOUTHERN ACCENTS CATERING WILL PAY TOP DOLLAR, THANKS!!


----------



## miniwhinny74 (Aug 20, 2009)

LittleRibbie said:


> Lady the white and dark run around together for years before it even gets on your plate!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 20, 2009)

THANKS guys. I really really needed a laugh this morning.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 20, 2009)

Dear lord, people can be so dumb. I stopped keeping notes of calls I get here at the nurse line and it's really too bad, they made great conversation starters! Some people can be so stupid.





Leia


----------



## LindaL (Aug 20, 2009)

LMAO!



Too funny!!

I work with the public as well and we get some real "winners" in here, too....I just



at most of them (after they leave the store, of course....LOL!)


----------



## HorseMom (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL. I don't miss my days in retail. When I worked for JC Penney, my department had a notebook where we wrote all the crazy things people would say or do at our store. It was one of the best things we ever did. When we started our shift we would look to see if there was anything new from the day before or earlier that day. Great way to start the day, we would laugh so hard at some of the things people would do. If only they could have seen themselves from our point of view.


----------



## REO (Aug 20, 2009)

OMG those are GOOD!





People like that are why they print directions of use on bars of soap!





For $30, she expected a "magic" shirt? LOL

I love all these stories!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Aug 20, 2009)

These are good!!! I work in a farmers cooperative and deal with the public (i.e. farmers) all day long. Some people think they are GOD and therefore they get to set our prices and hours of operation. LOL


----------



## Riverdance (Aug 22, 2009)

I do not get on the Back Porch much, but I did enjoy this post.

I have a good one.

Several years ago at our State Fair, I was showing Minis and sitting by my stall. I also raise Tibetan Terriers puppies and I had a puppy with me that was only days old. He was not doing well, so I was bottle feeding him. Some people came up to me and ask me if the puppy was a Mini baby. Mind you, the puppy was about 8 ounces.

I guess I was not so nice, as I said to them, yea, we freeze dry our Minis, shrink them down to this size to be able to bring them here to the fair, then we feed them this special formula that alowes them to expand to the size you see in the stalls.

Well, the next thing I know, she was telling her family what I had to say and they all believed it.




:rofl





I then had to tell them the truth.


----------



## Bassett (Aug 22, 2009)

I worked at a Ben Franklin store one time and a lady brought back a get well card because her friend got better before she had a chance to mail it. Wanted her money back. Of course we gave it back to her. You know the customer is ALWAYS right.









At least we have to make believe they are.


----------

